# My music I created. :3 (FonzieTheSuperWizard)



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ffonzie-meza%2Ffonzie-meza-v-g-a-f-a-video

I create music. I hope it's okay to post this. SFW and enjoy!! =D

Also, my songs have new song names.

1. 9th Dimension Menu (Hit Pawse)
2. Fonzie (Easter Egg Bonus)
3. V. G. A. F. A! (Video Games Are Freaking Awesome!)


:3


----------

